# Anyone know anything about this site?



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2010)

This site http://www.groupstalk.com/diabetes/2010/04/05/ appears to be ripping off our blogs! I found Becky's latest and my own entries. No credit is given for the origin of the posts. Anyone know  how to stop this happening?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 5, 2010)

THOSE ARE THE ONES THAT HAVE BEEN RIPPING OFF MY ENTRIES IN THE PAST

How angry am I right now?????????????????????????????????? Not only that, they're ripping off some of the bigger blogs and especially six until me. This is NOT ON!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> THOSE ARE THE ONES THAT HAVE BEEN RIPPING OFF MY ENTRIES IN THE PAST
> 
> How angry am I right now?????????????????????????????????? Not only that, they're ripping off some of the bigger blogs and especially six until me. This is NOT ON!



I just found this site which explains it a bit more and what you can do about it - just reading through it now...

http://lorelle.wordpress.com/2006/04/10/what-do-you-do-when-someone-steals-your-content/


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 5, 2010)

grrrrrrrrr http://www.groupstalk.com/diabetes/2010/04/04/day-of-the-egg/

Seriously, seriously angry. Just sent a tweet around from my diabetes account, and also emailed SUM to give her a heads up too. This is serious plagiarism! I'm tempted to write a blog about it and see if it ends up on there later!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> grrrrrrrrr http://www.groupstalk.com/diabetes/2010/04/04/day-of-the-egg/
> 
> Seriously, seriously angry. Just sent a tweet around from my diabetes account, and also emailed SUM to give her a heads up too. This is serious plagiarism! I'm tempted to write a blog about it and see if it ends up on there later!



It's not just nicking diabetes stuff, but everything under the sun, sc*mbags!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It's not just nicking diabetes stuff, but everything under the sun, sc*mbags!



b***** S**M. Is there any way the website can be reported? It's plagiarism at its highest form surely?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2010)

Pretty sure the culprit is Qwest Communications (71.215.70.125) as it comes from Denver from a wordpress site and spent an hour on my site today.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Pretty sure the culprit is Qwest Communications (71.215.70.125) as it comes from Denver from a wordpress site and spent an hour on my site today.



I'm going to hunt them down, and hurt them

I've just emailed wordpress to see if there's anything they can do about it.

They're blatently just copey-pasteying the entire entry...


----------



## Hazel (Apr 5, 2010)

Can anything be done Alan

This could put off some of the members of this Forum asking genuine questions as they will not feel secure................

Just when we thought we were safe


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Can anything be done Alan
> 
> This could put off some of the members of this Forum asking genuine questions as they will not feel secure................
> 
> Just when we thought we were safe



It's not something that affects the forum Hazel, no worries there. It's some sort of automated thing that reads our personal blogs and copies the content to their own site without any acknowledgement - basically copyright theft and plagiarism.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 5, 2010)

I am rather furious about this. I think they are syndicating an RSS feed. I wouldn't be bothered if they were crediting me, but not doing that is really bad manners


----------



## margie (Apr 5, 2010)

It won't be Qwest Communications themselves but someone who is using them as an ISP. The internet gives my ISP as that of my provider. Different layers.

I had  a look on the Qwest site and they have a procedure for people to report copyright infringement. It gives the details here :

http://www.qwest.com/legal/

Do you thing groupstalk is groups talk or group stalk ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's see if they post this on their silly plagiarising website: http://www.talkingbloodglucose.com/2010/04/plagiarise-this.html


----------



## margie (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have a blog - but I do know that many web-pages have metadata within them.

Some of the data is to allow you to get a better search results from google. 
Could  you turn that data off ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 5, 2010)

margie said:


> I don't have a blog - but I do know that many web-pages have metadata within them.
> 
> Some of the data is to allow you to get a better search results from google.
> Could  you turn that data off ?



I have that on, because I want as many people as possible to find and read my blog 

Unfortunately bloggers are often affected by plagiarism such as this


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2010)

I found this also: http://whois.domaintools.com/groupstalk.com

Seems they own about 77 domains, registrant is 'bestguide'.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 5, 2010)

I will admit to not knowing the ins and outs of computers, I know in previous jobs firewalls were put into place.

I am angry that this can be done - by disreputable********(bad people) 

I read a really good write up on Becky's blog about her monitor, and I would not like someone to use her hard work for their own purposes.

I am just in a state of shock that this has happened


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I found this also: http://whois.domaintools.com/groupstalk.com
> 
> Seems they own about 77 domains, registrant is 'bestguide'.



reckon we can contact them? 

I mean, I've put the word out amongst as many dbloggers as I possibly can. And emailed wordpress too.

words can't even begin to describe how angry I am. Some of my latest posts have been pretty personal in a way...and these twonks are just passing it all off as their own. Eee gads, I want to hurt something...


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 5, 2010)

Having just written a new post for my blog, I'll be intrigued to see if the shower responsible for the aforementioned despicable website put it on there...

http://diabetesdramasetal.blogspot.com/2010/04/all-stop-for-news.html

For all you interested folk out there in the asylums...


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the RSS feed is coming from Diabetes Daily Headlines. If you're syndicated there, I think you'll end up on this site.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 5, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I think the RSS feed is coming from Diabetes Daily Headlines. If you're syndicated there, I think you'll end up on this site.



Looks about right to me. It seems as though everything on the feed from that has ended up on there...


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 5, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I think the RSS feed is coming from Diabetes Daily Headlines. If you're syndicated there, I think you'll end up on this site.



Becky,

I'm none to sharp when it comes to techno speak, what's all that you've said when it's at home?

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you emailed the site Diabetes Daily and asked them to add your blog to their 'headlines'? If you haven't, I think you're safe


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I think the RSS feed is coming from Diabetes Daily Headlines. If you're syndicated there, I think you'll end up on this site.



That makes sense, I've just had mine accepted there, plus I noticed that Kerri's post appeared just after me in the feed which is where it was in the DD headline feed. Wonder if it's worth contacting them?


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 5, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Have you emailed the site Diabetes Daily and asked them to add your blog to their 'headlines'? If you haven't, I think you're safe



Sounds very much like something I wouldn't have done so I guess I'm safe. On that note, anyone fancy doing a guest article for my blog?

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> That makes sense, I've just had mine accepted there, plus I noticed that Kerri's post appeared just after me in the feed which is where it was in the DD headline feed. Wonder if it's worth contacting them?



Done and done


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 6, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Sounds very much like something I wouldn't have done so I guess I'm safe. On that note, anyone fancy doing a guest article for my blog?
> 
> Tom



Sure, why not


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 6, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Sounds very much like something I wouldn't have done so I guess I'm safe. On that note, anyone fancy doing a guest article for my blog?
> 
> Tom



i said i would ages ago, and never got around to it  I'll get on it


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks to me it's all stopped website says sorry at the begining now, well done to you all for making them realise what they were doing was wrong! If I'm wrong oops! Keep trucking!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Looks to me it's all stopped website says sorry at the begining now, well done to you all for making them realise what they were doing was wrong! If I'm wrong oops! Keep trucking!



Thought it quite funny that Sam's post about plagiarism still appears there though. Couldn't find mine, but there are quite a few entries still being 'harvested' from other bloggers, so the 'apology' might be a smokescreen - let's wait and see.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, so much for the 'apology'. I just wrote a blog entry 'Stop Thief' and it's been ripped in its entirety, along with several other people's blogs.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

Have asked to be removed from Diabetes Daily list and warned them that all blogs on their list are being ripped - not good for them, so hopefully they will act. 

Note that the offender is not hosted by Wordpress, simply using their software, so they can't take any action.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 6, 2010)

Through a bit of clever internet usage I think I managed to email them a strong worded email saying that we were pretty damn angry about the whole thing.

Personally I wouldn't have been bothered if they'd asked, credited, and linked me.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Through a bit of clever internet usage I think I managed to email them a strong worded email saying that we were pretty damn angry about the whole thing.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't have been bothered if they'd asked, credited, and linked me.



Hasn't stopped them though. I've reported it to Diabetes Daily and tudiabetes. He's been nicking all my posts today saying he's a thief!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've written a snotty comment saying if he doesn't take the stuff down i'll be demanding compo and getting a solicitor involved...


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice one Sam. I'd read up on computer related law before getting the legal vultures involved though. Damn unsporting of the scumbags on that thing to plagiarise your blogs. 

Northerner, 

I've not seen your "Stop Theif" blog post on there today. 

You can all probably tell I'm at work with very little to do other than procrastinate and do lots of work hehehe!

Tom


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> I've written a snotty comment saying if he doesn't take the stuff down i'll be demanding compo and getting a solicitor involved...



I'm hoping that tudiabetes and diabetes daily can throw some weight behind it. From what I've read it's not very easy to take any kind of legal action (who'd a guessed?). Seems your plagiarism post got tweeted around the community though, so maybe if enough complaints come through he'll actually stop. It seems that there's little you can do unless you can code xml etc. on your own website so that just excerpts with links are taken. I've set my blog rss feed to excerpts, but beyond that blogger is pretty useless without strong coding skills. Am waiting to see if that has any effect.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

All the posts have gone now, just the apology remains. Wow! I discovered a thief and helped stop them in less than a day! Hope it lasts! Well done to Sam and Becky!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 6, 2010)

Indeed Northe, we are a crack crime fighting team! Who's designing the costumes?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Indeed Northe, we are a crack crime fighting team! Who's designing the costumes?



You're the theatre bod!  Be kind though, lycra doesn't sit well on a 51 year old bloke!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh my word....check out the site now. It's now telling us how to protect our blogs from being stolen!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 6, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Oh my word....check out the site now. It's now telling us how to protect our blogs from being stolen!



Oh the irony...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 6, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Oh my word....check out the site now. It's now telling us how to protect our blogs from being stolen!



HA! Oh irony


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

You're joshing me! ** goes to look** Ha! As if he didn't know what he was doing! Wart!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 6, 2010)

The irony is so delicious....it's like a little meal.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 6, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> The irony is so delicious....it's like a little meal.



But I bet you're all waiting for a dish that is best served cold and is known as revenge? I certainly would be!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 6, 2010)

Nah, whoever's doing this isn't worth the effort. It's infuriating, but I'm not going to waste precious energy on concocting revenge. Unless they do it again. Then I'll have to reevaluate


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

OK, from what I can gather groupstalk.com is an Indian telecoms supplier, so it seems that the 'Diabetes Guide' that was nicking all the posts was a subscriber to the network, probably using a webspace allowance there rather than his own domain.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

Got an email from Diabetes Daily:



> Hi Alan,
> 
> I have removed the RSS feed that the website was using to steal the blog content. This will prevent anyone from easily stealing blog posts from the headlines.
> 
> ...



Good to see they have taken swift action. I've never really liked the idea of RSS feeds, or the full ones, at least. I remeber someone coming on here once asking whether there was an RSS feed for the forum but there wasn't. I didn't know about them then, but another member explained that sometimes whole forums are 'stolen' to make it appear that a fake website has 'traffic' - money can sometimes be made from this.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

Haha! I've had over 100 visitors to my site today - normally only get about 10-15 on the old statcounter! Must find blog thieves more often. I hope they all clicked on some adverts! (I get about a penny a click)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Haha! I've had over 100 visitors to my site today - normally only get about 10-15 on the old statcounter! Must find blog thieves more often. I hope they all clicked on some adverts! (I get about a penny a click)



hahaha, saaaame - 130 pageloads today  and lots of them from the following: 
Ahmadabad,
Gujarat,
India
our thief mayhaps?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> hahaha, saaaame - 130 pageloads today  and lots of them from the following:
> Ahmadabad,
> Gujarat,
> India
> our thief mayhaps?



Interesting. Most of mine have been Yanks - no Indians at all!


----------

